# SAN -  Sagalio Energy Limited



## frugal.rock (13 January 2021)

Chart since inception.







1 year chart.






Currently paused/ halted.
Speeding ticket/ please explain.
Noticed this one from yesterday's move. Considered a buy at 0.021 this morning, but didn't.
Directors in Hong Kong.
Warning bells for me ATM ....

Can't add more about the company ATM
If no one else does, I will at a later date.
Cheers.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 January 2021)

_from delisted.com.au :_

*Former (or subsequent) names* 


*FROM*​*TO*​SAGALIO ENERGY LIMITED31/07/2015​​FEORE LIMITED​31/07/2015​

and FEO has a thread on this forum (actually 2 posts !!)




__





						FEO - FeOre Limited
					

FeOre Limited (FEO) is a Bermuda based company that plans to be producing iron ore within 24 months from its Ereeny Iron Deposit in the Mandalgovi Province of Mongolia.  http://www.feore.com




					www.aussiestockforums.com
				



.
.
.
( _A void of information; Avoid is the path best travelled _)


----------



## Faramir (1 February 2022)

I am choosing SAN for Feb tipping comp.


----------

